# CSV 12 month extension - which form to use



## sakilo (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi,

I have applied for a CSV extension after the initial 12 month with my employment contract. I was told by the agency helping me that I should be submitting using the change of conditions form but then at VFS they said that I was using the wrong form and that I should have submitted with the renewal form.

They still took the application but with a remark stating that I have used the wrong form.

I have tried searching this forum and the internet but there seems to be contradicting thoughts about this. All of my other documents were fine.

Do you guys think the application could be rejected?


----------

